# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Բուսաբուժություն

## Մանոն

*Բուսաբուժությունը* խոր արմատներ ունի և  շատ գործածական է նաև արդի ժամանակներում: Եկեք այստեղ գրենք օգտակար բույսերի ու նրանց բուժիչ հատկությունների մասին: 
Այ օրինակ *Կակտուսը*… Այդքան փշոտ ու այդքան օգտակա՞ր… :Tongue: 
Կակտուսի բուժիչ հատկությունների մասին գիտեին դեռ հնդկացիները: Երկարությամբ կտրած և եփած կտորները նրանք (հիմա արդեն նաև շատ երկրներում) մինչ հիմա էլ օգտագործում են որպես թրջոց մրսածության դեմ: 
Կակտուսից ճզմած հյութով բուժում են ռևմատիզմը, իսկ կտրտած կտորների,ծաղկաթերթերի էքստրակտի ու  սպիրտի խառնուրդով` հիպերտոնիան և սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդությունները: Կան կակտուսի տեսակներ, որոնք հանդիսանում են լավ միզամուղներ: Վարունգի նման երկարուկ տեսակի կակտուսի փշերի հյութը անց է կացնում հարբածությունը: Կակտուսը համարվում է շատ առողջարար տարբեր բորբոքումների դեմ , մասնավորապես` սեռական օրգանների: 
Կակտուսները կլանում են համակարգիչներից, հեռուստացույցներից հաղորված  վնասակար էլեկրտրամագնիսական ճառագայթները: 
Կակտուսի բարձր տեսակները և գնդաձև տեսակները պահպանում են ներդաշնակությունը տարբեր բնավորության տեր մարդկանց միջև, եթե այն աճեցվում է այն տարածքում, որտեղ նրանք կամ աշխատում են, կամ բնակվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մանո՛ն, կխնդրեի, որ նշես, թե ինչ գրականությունից ես օգտվել վերևի գրառումը կատարելիս:

Մի նրբություն էլ. . այս թեմայում քննարվող բույսերը կխնդրեի առանց բժշկի նշանակման չկիրառել, քանզի ինչքան էլ բույսեր լինեն, պետք է որ ունենան հակացուցումներ: Ես մի գիրք ունեմ, որտեղ գրված է մի շարք բույսերի հակացուցումների մասին, կարող եմ ժամանակի ընթացքում այստեղ մեջբերել: 

Հ.Գ. Կակտուսի մասին ոչինչ չկար, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ հակացուցում չունի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (16.07.2010)

----------


## Grieg

> Մի նրբություն էլ. . այս թեմայում քննարվող բույսերը կխնդրեի առանց բժշկի նշանակման չկիրառել, քանզի ինչքան էլ բույսեր լինեն, պետք է որ ունենան հակացուցումներ: Ես մի գիրք ունեմ, որտեղ գրված է մի շարք բույսերի հակացուցումների մասին, կարող եմ ժամանակի ընթացքում այստեղ մեջբերել:


Զարմանալի է այդ դեպքում ինչու շատ բույսեր ի տարբերություն դեղերի մարդ կարող է գնել առանձ բժշկի նշանակման : Նման տրամաբանությամբ ռեհան, համեմ կամ այլ բույսեր ուտելուց  առաջ պարտադիր է նայել հանրագիտարանում արդյոք այն հակացուցումներ չունի: Որոշ բույսերի /օրինակ ալոե/ հակացուցմները շատ հազվադեպ հանդիպող հիվանդություններ են: 

http://www.epochtimes.ru/content/view/13209/7/
http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/alt/aloe_faq.htm
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/alo...S_patient-Aloe

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զարմանալի է այդ դեպքում ինչու շատ բույսեր ի տարբերություն դեղերի մարդ կարող է գնել առանձ բժշկի նշանակման : Նման տրամաբանությամբ ռեհան, համեմ կամ այլ բույսեր ուտելուց առաջ պարտադիր է նայել հանրագիտարանում արդյոք այն հակացուցումներ չունի: Որոշ բույսերի /օրինակ ալոե/ հակացուցմները շատ հազվադեպ հանդիպող հիվանդություններ են:


Շատ դեղեր էլ հակացուցումներ ունեն, բայց մարդիկ կարող են առանց դեղատոմսի գնել դեղատներից: 
Իսկ այն բույսերը, որոնք մենք որպես սնունդ ենք օգտագործում, վտանգավոր չեն, չնայած կան որոշակի հիվանդություններ, որոնց ժամանակ դրանց օգտագործումը ցանկալի չէ: 
Այն բույսերը, որոնք որպես դեղ ենք օգտագործում, մեր ամենօրյա օգտագործման բույսերից չեն, կարող են ահռելի քանակությամբ որոշակի նյութեր պարունակել, որոնք տվյալ հիվանդին հեչ պետք չեն, ավելին՝ վնասակար են:

----------


## Մանոն

> Մանո՛ն, կխնդրեի, որ նշես, թե ինչ գրականությունից ես օգտվել վերևի գրառումը կատարելիս:
> Մի նրբություն էլ. . այս թեմայում քննարվող բույսերը կխնդրեի առանց բժշկի նշանակման չկիրառել, քանզի ինչքան էլ բույսեր լինեն, պետք է որ ունենան հակացուցումներ: Ես մի գիրք ունեմ, որտեղ գրված է մի շարք բույսերի հակացուցումների մասին, կարող եմ ժամանակի ընթացքում այստեղ մեջբերել: 
> Հ.Գ. Կակտուսի մասին ոչինչ չկար, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ հակացուցում չունի:


Այս նյութը տպագրված էր մի ժուռնալի "НатурАптека" բաժնում, որտեղ պարբերաբար տպագրվում են բուժիչ հատկություններ ունեցող բույսերի մասին: Բայց այ հեղինակը նշված չէր: Հետևաբար ես համամիտ եմ Բյուրի հետ, որ ամեն դեպքում անհրաժեշտ է ինֆորմացիան ճշտել համապատասխան բժշկի հետ, հետո միայն` գործածել:

----------


## Դեկադա

Արևքուրիկի(зверобой)թուրմ---------Օգտակար է առաջին  հերթին  ուժեղ  սեռի  ներկայացուցիչների  համար,քանի  որ  օգնում է ազատվել  նյարդային  գերլարումից, հանում է  սթրեսը  և  հոգնածությունը:
Եղինջի  թուրմ----Հարուստ է  տարբեր  հանքային նյութերով, ինշպես նաև  С  վիտամինով, ինչը կարևոր  է  գարնանային  ավիտամինոզի  ժամանակ:Թարմացնում է դեմքի  գույնը, այդ  իսկ  պատճառով  խորհուրդ է  տրվում առաջին  հերթին  կանանց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արևքուրիկի(зверобой)թուրմ---------Օգտակար է առաջին հերթին ուժեղ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների համար,քանի որ օգնում է ազատվել նյարդային գերլարումից, հանում է սթրեսը և հոգնածությունը:


Որոշ ցավերի դեպքում ցավազրկող հատկություն էլ ունի  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու նաև՝ հակացուցված է բարձր ջերմաստիճանի, զարկերակային բարձր ճնշման դեպքում: Երկարատև օգտագործման արդյունքում կարող է զարգանալ ֆիտոդերմատոզ (բույսերով պայմանավորված մաշկի ախտահարում), տղամարդկանց մոտ՝ պոտենցիայի իջեցում:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Արևքուրիկի(зверобой)թուրմ---------Օգտակար է առաջին  հերթին  ուժեղ  սեռի  ներկայացուցիչների  համար,քանի  որ  օգնում է ազատվել  նյարդային  գերլարումից, հանում է  սթրեսը  և  հոգնածությունը:
> Եղինջի  թուրմ----Հարուստ է  տարբեր  հանքային նյութերով, ինշպես նաև  С  վիտամինով, ինչը կարևոր  է  գարնանային  ավիտամինոզի  ժամանակ:Թարմացնում է դեմքի  գույնը, այդ  իսկ  պատճառով  խորհուրդ է  տրվում առաջին  հերթին  կանանց:


Արևքուրիկը(зверобой)շատ վտանգավոր է,քանի որ հանդիսանում է լյարդի ֆերմենտների ինգիբատոր,այսինքն արգելափակում է որոշ ֆերմենտների գործունեությունը ու ասենք եթե տիրամինով(կալբասեղեն,մսամթերք,կաթ)ուտեք,ապա կարող է սրտի կաթված ստանաք,քանի որ տիրամինը օրգանիզմում վերածվում է դոպամինի,իսկ Արևքուրիկը թույլ չի տալիս որ  օրգանիզմից հեռանա ավելլորդ դոպամինը,ճիշտ է նա շատ լավ անտիդեպրեսանտ է,բայց պետք է օգտագործման ընթացքում անպայման դիետա պահել,ես խորհուրդ կտայի նրա փոխարեն Մելիսա օգտագործել:

----------

